# CHCH NZEVA Group Open Garage Tue 3rd Mar 2009



## MaverickNZ (May 14, 2008)

Damn i missed it again. I always remember 2 days after the event.


----------



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi,
Many thanks to Wayne and good luck with his impending Electrical Certification test.

Eight new faces were very welcome and we discovered some Thundersky Lithiums were on the way to electrify a motorbike. Matt's build will be an interesting one to follow. The Alto provided three first EV drives for people who seemed impressed with its peppiness and were polite about its age. 

It was suggested to drop a reminder email out to the ChCh NZEVA contingent a couple of days before the first Tues of the month. If you want to be added to this reminder list then email me at
djmjnewton at xtra dot co dot nz. (Maveric we would also like to meet you)

Best regards
David Newton
www.GreenEV.co.nz


----------

